# Horse Packing; I really want to go!



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Packing can be as simple or complex as you desire it to be.

You can take one horse and throw some canvas panniers over the saddle, pack your belonging in and lead the horse up the trail.

or 

You can get a string of horses all with deckers and pack in enough supplies to keep a Forest Service crew fed for a week.

Start with the simple option. Learn how to balance the pack. If you have too much weight on one side, The constant bouncing of a horse in motion will cause the saddle to slide off that side of the horse. Sometimes it is better to have my horse pack a 5lb rock in one side up the trail rather than be unbalanced. You will frequently see me adjusting packs by slipping a rock in to even the weight.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I would love to do this someday as well.


----------



## Hannahhh (Jul 18, 2013)

There's a really great blog from a girl who did this, rode from Cali to New Hampshire.. She did have a friend following her in a truck but it seems like a really fun thing to try!!

Sojourner


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

This is a dream of ours (my husband and I). One day when the kids are gone we will just ride and camp. I just have to figure out a way to strap on our chiauhuas, I have a few years so I'll figure it out...lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Hannahhh said:


> There's a really great blog from a girl who did this, rode from Cali to New Hampshire..


Only if I had a really big pair of scissors, and could paste
Wyoming up next to Pennsylvania


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I go every weekend from memorial day to the end of oct.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

sheenanaginz said:


> So all my life I have wanted to ride my horse across the country, camping out under the stars. It sounds like soooo much fun and I really want to go horse packing. How do I get started doing something like that? Obviously my first few times I should go on an experienced horse with experienced people. But I would really like to take my own horse eventually (talk about great bonding time!). So yeah basically I know nothing about horse packing but it is something I really want to do!
> 
> Also, I found a college called NOLS that gives you college credits for doing adventurous things like backpacking and climbing. One of the courses they offered was a 3 week horse pack trip across Wyoming - for college credits! I was so excited until I found out it would cost over 5,000 dollars. We all know horse people don't have that kind of money lying around.


I would start off by going through a company that sets things like that so you can see what is actually involved and get a feel for what you need to plan for.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

The best thing you could do would be to get yourself started by going out on a few trips with someone who knows what they're doing. Doesn't have to be an outfitter, but that would be nice. Might get you spoiled, though, with them doing all the packing, cooking, and wrangling.:wink: A good friend, who doesn't mind teaching you is the best way, in my opinion...and cheaper.

If you don't have that available, I'd start out just doing a few overnighters without a pack horse. Pack all you need for one night on your horse. It will teach you what things are essential and what you can leave at the trailer. Once you get comfortable with that, then think about packing one of your saddle horses with a saddle panier, like Painted Horse suggested, for a trip of two or three days. Saddle paniers aren't all that expensive and they're great for short trips.

Then, if you find you _really do_ enjoy packing, you can step up to a pack saddle and a dedicated packhorse or mule, and start putting an outfit together. Get good gear and it will last about as long as you will.

There are several good books out that go over all aspects of horse packing. I like "Packer's Field Manual" by Bob Hoverson, but then I have some experience. There are probably others that are better for your needs.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Thenrie, I'd love to go packing with you! I'm in Vienna, VA and commute to Quantico. I just bought a saddle paneer.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a "packing clinic" every may input area (Southern Oregon). Maybe there is one near you! It is super informative, with hands on classes, and experts to talk to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Link: 
HDTRBCH :: Pack Clinic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Check out any outfitters or guides in your area who may be able to hire you. Also check out tourism websites. I once got a job doing this for a summer by getting my first aid certificate- it was a tourism run ride/wagon train to commemorate the Gold Rush Trail and they needed an outrider/ first aid attendant. Best summer of my life!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

pasturepony said:


> Thenrie, I'd love to go packing with you! I'm in Vienna, VA and commute to Quantico. I just bought a saddle paneer.


I've been wanting to head up to the Rapidan Game Management Area and do a couple short trips to give my mare a shakedown, but she came down with Laminitis two weeks ago and I'm having a hard time getting her over it. Not likely I'll be doing any trips any time soon. I have another horse available, but I don't have a pack rig here in VA. The stock and gear in the photo are my Dad's, out in Arizona. I live just southwest of Garrisonville (used to work on MCBQ, retired now). PM me and maybe we can get together for a ride or two.

I am gearing up for a Mexico to Canada trip for 2015. I am trying to build most of my pack and saddle gear. You can see my blog at westerntrailrider.com, if you're interested.


----------

